# Amplificador push-pull a transistores 12 V.



## johnsamuel (Ene 30, 2012)

Hola a todos, necesito diagrama de amplificador push pull a transistores con acoplamiento a transformador y que se alimente con 12v de bateria de automovil , este amplificador lo utilizan para perifoneo ( politica, publicidad, etc.), ya que la potencia es superior a los ic para audio car , LA4440, TDA2005. etc. desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 30, 2012)

Hola
¿Y si te armás un amplificador de las características que necesitas y utilizas un conversor DC-DC para la fuente?

Opino nada mas, porque con acople con transformador y transistores, no lo veo muy factible... 

Además, ¿ya probaste la característica mas avanzada del foro?

Saludos


----------



## johnsamuel (Ene 31, 2012)

Hola, DJT3, gracias por tu opinion, este tipo de amp. lo necesito porque es todo un reto para mi, sobre todo encontrar las formulas ,el calculo de los trafos driver y de salida , ya que trafos para amp. valvulados si los tengo y los hay en la web , pero para transistorizados no las hay, lo de las fuentes conmutadas es buena idea, pero sucede que en el lugar donde vivo no se encuentran los nucleos de ferrita. muchas gracias. saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2012)

En cuanto a los nucleos de ferrita , lo obtenés de cualquier fuente de PC quemada 

Podés armarte éste clase H de unos 50 Watts RMS a 12 Vdc.





TDA1562 - Aplication Note.zip 




Amplificador con TDA1562 - Elektor.zip

Sinó , adelante con tu Push-Pull a transformadores.

Ver el archivo adjunto 55647

Saludos !


----------



## johnsamuel (Feb 1, 2012)

Muchas gracias, DOSMETROS, me quedo sin palabras ,no tendras por ahi los datos de los trafos , disculpame si pido demasiado. Saludos!.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 1, 2012)

Yo no veo la utilidad de los trafos, son una pérdida de energía por su naturaleza. El primer trafo de acoplamiento lo que hace es generar dos semiciclos para atacar a los excitadores según sean NPN o PNP. El segundo adapta la impedancia de los transistores a la baja impedancia del altavoz. Ni se consigue más potencia ni nada por el estilo. Las matemáticas no fallan P=V X I. Si tienes poca tensión (12V) necesitas mucha intensidad para tener potencia. No hay más.
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2012)

johnsamuel dijo:


> Muchas gracias, DOSMETROS, me quedo sin palabras ,no tendras por ahi los datos de los trafos , disculpame si pido demasiado. Saludos!.


 
No tengo los datos de los transformadores , vas a tener que calcularlos , buscá , en el Foro hay Cálculo de Transformadores de Audio  

Para Public Adress yo usaba o cuatro TDA2003 o dos TDA204/5/9 o un TDA1554Q . Un puente hecho de a dos amplificadores en paralelo y con eso manejaba un transformador de salida de relación 2:1 . Sonaba muuuuuuuuuy fuerte . Si los integrados se calentaban sin audio les ponía resistencias de 0.22 Ω en cada salida para ecualizarlas un poco. Alguna vez los puse de a tres en paralelo . . . 




Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Yo no veo la utilidad de los trafos, son una pérdida de energía por su naturaleza. El primer trafo de acoplamiento lo que hace es generar dos semiciclos para atacar a los excitadores según sean NPN o PNP. El segundo adapta la impedancia de los transistores a la baja impedancia del altavoz. Ni se consigue más potencia ni nada por el estilo. Las matemáticas no fallan P=V X I. Si tienes poca tensión (12V) necesitas mucha intensidad para tener potencia. No hay más.
> Un saludo.


 
Vayamos por partes , armar un amplificador de éstos *es un gusto y una experiencia* , del mismo modo que sería armar un valvular.

En principio los transformadores tienen un rendimiento *superior* al 94 % y si no trabajan con contínua pueden ser relativamente chicos.

Por otro lado aquí se aprovecha la baja impedancia del transformador tomando más corriente. El transformador trabaja basicamente como elevador de tensión , con lo cual SI aumenta la potencia de audio disponible.

Hace rato que vengo mirando un transformador de microondas y una bolsita con 2n3055 antiguos para hacerle una bruta potencia bass para el coche de un amigo  . . . solo por entretenerme nomás 

Saludos !


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 1, 2012)

2M, usted que sabe tanto...

Te pregunto;
1) ¿Qué ventajas sobre los circuitos "convencionales" existe al ser con trafo?
2) ¿Hasta cuánta potencia se podría sacar, teniendo en cuenta que el transformador es demasiado potente como para suministrarla, y sobre qué tensión es recomendable (como máxima)?
3) Gracias por tus conocimientos

Saludos...

PD: Me interesó...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2012)

DJ T3 dijo:


> 2M, usted que sabe tanto...
> 
> Te pregunto;
> 1) ¿Qué ventajas sobre los circuitos "convencionales" existe al ser con trafo?
> ...


 

Cuanto más aprendés , menos sabés . . . pensalo 

Ventajas ninguna , era la forma que habían encontrado de bajar las tensiones e impedancias de los circuitos valvulares a valores utilizables en un parlante. Por otro lado permite circuitos simétricos  . Y cuando aparecieron los transistores de germanio , siguieron con la misma arquitectura. Fijate que todavía seguimos armando circuitos de hace 40 años .

No tiene límites en cuanto a la potencia , tamaño ni voltaje .

*************************************************

Mi idea básica , y ésto es más para jugar que para otra cosa  , es partir de un transformador de microondas hacer un bass booster . . ¿ Por que ?

Por que todos tenemos uno  , esos transformadores son de 800 a 1000 Watts , pero trabajando a nucleo saturado. En condiciones mas normales serían de unos 300 Watts.

Por otro lado para hacer un buen transformador de audio se necesita hierro silicio-grano orientado , pero nada nos prohibe utilizar chapas comunes y hacer un transformador mediocre .

Además para reproducir bajas frecuencias se necesita que el nucleo sea grande . . . bingo .

Así que la cuestión sería rebobinar uno de estos y manejarlo con cuatro TIP35 de a dos en paralelo.

Según el SOA , podemos andar cómodos a 10 Amperes en 12 V 

La ganancia para 10 Amperes varía según el fabricante entre 30 y 70 , tomemos 50.

Así que con una etapa previa (salida de autoestereo) de unos 10 Watts manejando el transformador excitador estaríamos joya .

Saludos !


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 1, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuanto más aprendés , menos sabés . . . pensalo


Jejeje... Buenísimo...



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ventajas ninguna , era la forma que habían encontrado de bajar las tensiones e impedancias de los circuitos valvulares a valores utilizables en un parlante.


Algo conozco, ya que mis inicios en lo teórico, fue por un libro del 50, de radios valvulares...



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por otro lado permite circuitos simétricos  . Y cuando aparecieron los transistores de germanio , siguieron con la misma arquitectura. Fijate que todavía seguimos armando circuitos de hace 40 años .






DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi idea básica , y ésto es más para jugar que para otra cosa  , es partir de un transformador de microondas hacer un bass booster



... 

Cuando tengas algo, quiero ver... Jejeje...

Gracias por la info 2M!!!..

Saludos


----------



## johnsamuel (Feb 2, 2012)

Gracias DOSMETROS, por compartir tus conocimientos y tu experiencia, se ve que sabes mucho de este tema y mas, acerca del public addresss con cuatro TDA2003/5/9 que diseñaste ,podrias postear el esquema?, lo del trafo del horno de microondas excelente la idea. gracias a todos por sus valiosos aportes
Saludos!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2012)

Eso lo armé hace muuuuchos años , pero sobre la base del amplificador bridge que armes , se ponen de a dos o tres en paralelo :







Saludos !


----------



## johnsamuel (Feb 3, 2012)

Gracias por la informacion DOSMETROS, ahora si entendi. Acerca del amp. bass booster con acoplamiento a transformador de horno de microondas, este proyecto suyo esta muy interesante ,si puede ud. postear algo ,o en el transcurso del desarrollo de su proyecto , gracias Maestro. Saludos.!!!.


----------



## johnsamuel (Feb 12, 2012)

Hola zopilote, yo tambien quiero verlo completo pero no veo nada , hasta ahora no he visto  datos y esquemas de amplificadores push pull a transistores acoplados a transformador con 12v de bateria de automovil, por eso hice este post. Saludos!!.


----------



## johnsamuel (Mar 10, 2012)

Hola DOSMETROS, acerca del amplificador bass booster con transformador de horno de microondas lo quiero construir, necesito de su ayuda si es posible me puede proporcionar mas datos, gracias de antemano.
 Saludos.!!.


----------



## friends (Mar 20, 2012)

Hola foristas, me podrian explicar porque cuando conectè un "amplificador a transformador en la salida" me excitaba normalmente mi parlante (con bocina tipo campana nunca lo probe) y escuchaba musica ok, solo cuando lo conectaba a la red domiciliaria. Luego lo desconecte de la red domiciliaria y lo conecte a los 12 voltios de una bateria de auto (claro en su terminal de entrada de 12 voltios), y amplificaba a lo mucho 5 watt. Recuerdo  me extraño tanto esa experiencia que no me pude explicar a que se debia eso. Saludos Friends-


----------



## franc0 (Mar 20, 2012)

Amigos hace tiempo posteé éste amplificador push pull para car audio, lo probé rústicamente y funciona muy bien, la desventaja es que calienta mucho, pero tiene buena potencia, éste es el link :

Super Woofer car audio


----------



## johnsamuel (Mar 21, 2012)

Hola amigo francO, el amplificador super woofer car audio  que posteaste ,tienes mas datos de los transformadores driver y de salida?, numero de espiras , seccion transversal del nucleo, etc, desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos.!!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2012)

Tené un poco de paciencia JohnSamuel , no existe en la red un diagrama push pull de 100 Watts o más con transformador de salida. A lo sumo habrá de 30 Watts y sin datos completos del transformador.

Se usaron muy poco tiempo y eran mayormente de germanio , por eso la escasez.

Lo estoy desarrollando , y eso me lleva tiempo , voy con la parte de la electrónica.

No quiero usar transformador excitador , sino un inversor de fase transistorizado , con eso eliminamos un problema . . . y creamos otros 

No quiero usar Darlington para no perder ese 0,7 V o más (ya pierdo 3 VCE_sat) , estaba pensando en usar Sziklay , pero si uso NPN de salida (que son teoricamente mejores) me quedan como PNP y positivo a chasis  .

Así que o voy por un par Sziklay con PNP de potencia (teoricamente no tan buenos) con excitador NPN para que me queden NPN , o voy a una etapa Sziklay triple NPN - PNP - PNP , veremos .

Esto lo hago como Hobby , ya que hoy se utiliza SMPS y hasta con clase D . . . pero de todas maneras quiero que quede bien . 

Saludos !


----------



## johnsamuel (Abr 3, 2012)

hola DOSMETROS, gracias por los datos acerca de los transistores de potencia, disculpe la insistencia tendre paciencia, gracias maestro.
Saludos.!!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2012)

Ya traigo bastante avanzado el diseño , vos vas a ser el conejito de Indias JohnSamuel .

Por ahora descarté la excitación a transformador , así nos ahorramos la construcción de uno.




Así que arranqué con uno con inversor de fase a transistor como éste :





Ya tengo el inversor de fase funcionando , que mucho no me gusta , pero funciona y es ultra sencillo , un solo transistor en clase A.

La etapa de salida que es un caño ya está.

Me falta el ajuste témico del bias de los excitadores, seguramente me robe esa parte del Fapesa de 100 Watts con transformador excitador .

Me falta revisar un poco los cálculos del transformador.

La idea es el minimalismo , que funcione de primera , y suene aceptablemente SUPER BIEN  .





Sigo trabajando 

Saludos !


----------



## johnsamuel (Abr 14, 2012)

hola DOSMETROS, ja, ja, ja... no hay problema, el proyecto suyo esta muy interesante esta tomando forma, se ve muy espectacular, animo Maestro y adelante! con el proyecto, muchas gracias.

Saludos.!!.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 14, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> .....Ya tengo el inversor de fase funcionando ,_* que mucho no me gusta *_, pero funciona y es ultra sencillo , un solo transistor en clase A. .....



A mi tampoco


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 14, 2012)

Te dejo una idea.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 18, 2012)

2M, algo así hacia LEME en la decada del '80 de 300W con 24Vcc de baterías... espero te sirva
(y la calidad de audio era HIFI, ancho de banda 20Hz-20KHz)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2012)

Seeeeeee , gracias Hazard   yo quería hacer algo así *bien setentoso*. 

Aunque ahora ultra simplifiqué el diagrama con un inversor-excitador hecho con dos LM386N-4 (22Vdc) o un TDA2822 (15 Vdc) , vere con que me quedo 

La pretensión es que suene *razonablemente* bien ya que el transformador de salida se hará reciclando un transformador de microondas , que es de chapa de hierro-silicaca , para los cálculos voy tomando 6.000 Gauss. 

Es solo por deporte diseñar un amplificador ULTRA sencillo , de muuuuy pocos componentes , barato , que funcione de primera , y de una potencia de 100 ampliable a 200 Watts.

Para evitar la contrucción del transformador de entrada surge lo del inversor transistorizado  .

Gracias de nuevo a todos los que van colaborando con esto ! ! ! 

Saludos !


----------



## pierodog (May 2, 2012)

Hola seÑores del foro
es una gran alegria y una tristeza ver el circuito de mi autoria de junio de 1992 "el williamson de mosfet " efectivamente en aquel entonces tenia el 50 % de leme este esquema lo idee para los equipos de publicidad aerea el original era de 160 watts en 4 ohms con 13,8 vcc . La calidad que se obtiene es realmente muy buena  si los trafos estan bien proyectados y construidos ,me intereso de exprofeso no usar fuentes conmutadas de ningun tipo (diseÑo y fabrico fuentes switching desde 1984 ,era proveedor de aeg en loma hermosa )
conservo aun una centena de circuitos impresos del mismo y si alguien considera este enfoque de utilidad estoy a disposicion para los datos del trafo (ojo que la red de bias mostrada no es la utilizada y falta la correccion de fase en alta frequencia )
si  a alguno ademas le interesa saber porque adopte esta configuracion (que tiene que ver con mi historia ) tambien estoy a las ordenes.
La tristeza es porque veo que mis cuadernos de diseÑo quedaron demasiado a mano de algunas personas
piero segal


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2012)

Dale PieroDog , sería interesante que pongas datos de ese amplificador y los criterios de diseño.

Saludos !


----------



## johnsamuel (May 4, 2012)

hola pierodog, me auno al pedido de DOSMETROS, tambien quisiera saber porque adoptaste esa configuracion de amplificador y los datos de los transformadores, desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos.!!.


----------



## richard alonso (Ago 13, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En cuanto a los nucleos de ferrita , lo obtenés de cualquier fuente de PC quemada
> 
> Podés armarte éste clase H de unos 50 Watts RMS a 12 Vdc.
> 
> ...



hola tenes idea mas o menos cuanta potencia entrega este amplificador


----------



## johnsamuel (Ago 20, 2012)

hola Richard Alonso, segun DOSMETROS , 100W ampliable a 200W.


----------



## johnsamuel (Dic 8, 2012)

hola DOSMETROS, tienes algun avance del amplificador con transformador de horno de microondas.
 saludos.!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2012)

Si , me faltan repasar los cálculos del transformador , cuando esté en mi computadora voy subiendo el diagrama tentativo.

Saludos !


----------



## nesgar2005 (Ene 10, 2017)

Diganme al fin que paso, se hizo o no...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2017)

Diseño del transformador para 100 Watts  hasta 20 Hz 

Asumiendo un rendimiento del 80 % , el transformador será para 125 Watts 

Sección del núcleo :

Mx = 10 * ³√ (P / f) = 10 * ³√ (125 Watts / 20 Hz) = 25 cm²

Cuando se terminen los cálculos se verificará calculando las superficies que los bobinados entren en dichas chapas. 

A lo bruto , menos espiras corresponderán a menor respuesta en baja frecuencia . Pero funcionará ! Lo calcularé como autotransformador , de manera de evitar parte del bobinado. Sección mas grande , menos espiras , menos capacidad distribuida , mas agudos .

Espiras del primario.

------0,315 * 100.000.000 * E (tensión eficaz de placa-colector)
Np = -------------------------------------------------------------- =
------------B---------*---------F---------*----------S


------0,315 * 100.000.000 * 7 Vef
Np = -------------------------------- =
---------5000--*--20--*---25


----------------------315 * 10 * 7 Vef
Simplificando Np = ----------------------- = 88 espiras 
-----------------------5--*--2--*---25

Cómo será Push-Pull tendrá una salida-derivación al medio .

Cálculo de espiras del secundario , y aqui necesitamos la impedancia de colector a colector  


------   -2 * (Vce)²-------2 * (12)²
Rcc = --------------- = ------------- = 2,88 Ω
-----------Pcc--------------100


------N1-------√Z1 (primaria)
K = -------- = --------
------N2-------√Z2 (secundaria)




------88-------2,8 Ω
K = -------- = --------
------N2-------8 Ω



N2 = 88 * 4 / 2,8 = 125 espiras para 4 Ω

N2 = 88 * 8 / 2,8 = 252 espiras para 8 Ω

N2 = 88 * 16 / 2,8 = 502 espiras para 16 Ω (No es estrictamente necesario)

Secundario debe ir abajo de todo  o quizás en paralelo a granel ya que es todo a baja tensión 

Tengo alambre de 1,3 mm diámetro , casualmente igual a 1,3 mm² de sección , calculo que irán 3 en paralelo para el primario  y uno solo para el secundario


----------



## johnsamuel (Mar 8, 2017)

Hola DOSMETROS, en la ecuación de la sección del núcleo, es 10³ ó ³√ ?, en ninguna de las dos formas me da 25 cm², o estoy haciendo algo mal, según Francisco L. Singer.  S=10*√P/f. De antemano grácias por su respuesta. 

Saludos!


----------



## maton00 (Mar 8, 2017)

Dos metros a ojo no estas usando una saturacion muy baja? a trafos de audio valvulares pushpull los he visto calculados a 10000 Gauss a 25-35 Hz aprox. para laminaciones pobres o berretas" o hay algo que no entendi, 
¿Quizas por ser un autotransformador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2017)

johnsamuel dijo:


> Hola DOSMETROS, en la ecuación de la sección del núcleo, es 10³ ó ³√ ?, en ninguna de las dos formas me da 25 cm², o estoy haciendo algo mal, según Francisco L. Singer. S=10*√P/f. De antemano grácias por su respuesta.
> Saludos!


 

S=10*√P/f = 10*√(125W/20Hz) = 25 cm ² 

Los microondas andan por los 22 o 23 cm² 




maton00 dijo:


> Dos metros a ojo no estas usando una saturacion muy baja? a trafos de audio valvulares pushpull los he visto calculados a 10000 Gauss a 25-35 Hz aprox. para laminaciones pobres o berretas" o hay algo que no entendi,
> ¿Quizas por ser un autotransformador?


 
La respuesta :



johnsamuel dijo:


> hola DOSMETROS, tienes algun avance del amplificador *con transformador de horno de microondas*?
> saludos.!


 

Comento el porqué del cálculo , en principio lo tenía pendiente desde el 2012 .

Personalmente no he encontrado ningún cálculo disponible para equipos de audio transistorizados  y me parece interesante el debate y los aportes 

Fijense que he simplificado mucho el cálculo , ya que solo habrá corriente de Biass en sentidos opuestos que se compensan . . . incluso he obviado la inclusión de la longitud magnética 

Se pueden rehacer los cálculos


----------



## maton00 (Mar 8, 2017)

Pues como amplificador me agradó bastante tu diseño de hecho estaria bien como para un proyectillo de esos que se hacen para desaburrirse y de paso hacer algo decente, por el tema de los calculos me parece todo bien estructurado solo queria sacarme la duda del porque escogiste ese valor de saturacion magnetica, si bien para laminaciones normalonas con perdidas decentes el valor ronda los 9000 gauss estaria de lujo trabajar con menos perdidas, como dijste el trafo trabaja con una corriente de bias pero es simetrica no saturaría al nucleo a menos que hubiera un desbalance entre los transistores de salida.

Ahora bien que si el diseño necesita mas complejidades para mejorar el desempeño pues las podemos descartar para seguir con el diseño mentalizado y no hacer off topic..
Sigo el hilo con entusiasmo!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 9, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> S=10*√P/f = 10*√(125W/20Hz) = 25 cm ²
> 
> Los microondas andan por los 22 o 23 cm²
> 
> ...



Hola a todos , a titulo de conocimento los transformadores enpleyados en hornos de Microondas trabajam propositalmente saturados de modo obtenir una tensión de salida mas regulada a un precio muy
 bajo (sin la nesecidad de enpleyar cualquer circuito regulador).
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2017)

En conclusión , tomar mas bajos los Gauss sería como prevención , he visto transformadores que ni siquiera es chapa de hierro silicio , sino chapa de hierro común.

Y si bien originalmente la aplicación sería para public adress - perifoneo , que con la tercera parte de transformador andaría (de 200 a 2.000 Hz para voces) , no quita llevarlo a 20 Hz y mayor fidelidad por si alguien lo quiere utilizar para subwoofer automotor


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Abr 5, 2017)

Buenas tarde gente hermosa buscando por la web me tope con este artilugio que segun la pagina entrega 100 wats a 4 ohms dejo el enlace de la pagina.http://bruninhoeletronica.blogspot.com.ar/2014/11/modulo-amplificador-automotivo.html?m=1


----------



## piojo (May 11, 2017)

hola amigos quería consultar que opinan de este circuito lo arme con 3055 y no tira mucho el circuito promete 70watts rms en carga de 2 ohms , alguién lo armo otiene algun dato le agradecería , saludos !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2017)

Claro , pero llevaba Darlingtons


----------



## piojo (May 11, 2017)

si si  mañana me llegan los tip 140 , puse los 3055 sabiendo que no podia pedir mucho por lo sencillo del circuito y ademas con 12 volt  , seguro se va al doble de potencia por lo menos; lo que no se bien cual es la funcion del choque ( trafo ) de salida porque el parlante va directo a los emisores , aparentemente la salida trabaja tipo bridge  de ahi que promete mas potencia que la obtenida en un circuito  AB por ejemplo , espero que algun amigo se enganche con este circuito despues comentare los resultados saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2017)

Armá los Darlingtone con BD139 , TIP31 , TIP41 o cualquiera con el 2N3055

O armá un Sziklai con un BD139 , TIP31 , TIP41 y un 2N2955 o TIP36

El transformador está armado cómo doblador , podrias agregarle dos bobinados más de 24 espiras a continuación de los de 48 , los colectores a las 48 espiras y el parlante en las puntas de los 34 espiras adicionales , algó así : 

Ver el archivo adjunto 154120


----------



## piojo (May 12, 2017)

hola dosmetros , gracias por el dato del trafo de esta manera me quedaria aislado el parlante por cualquier avería de los transistores , para el trafo driver estoy usando los que tenia en un ampli fapesa de 100 watts  (push pull ) creo van perfecto, te consulto para el de salida podria usar nucleo de ferrite fuente pc ? como podria calcular la vueltas creo que serian una cuantas menos , que tengas un buen día


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2017)

Buen día !

No sirve ferrita  y ponele un nucleo más grande , porque con esa medida del planito , no tendrás mas de unos 10 Watts 

Los 140 "Guaz" serán en estéreo y PMPO :loco:


----------



## piojo (May 12, 2017)

ok a todo, el tema de la bobina adicional en la salida en que mejora el circuito , adapta mejor la  impedancia ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2017)

Nops , aumenta el voltaje de salida y entonces  , si el núcleo del transformador de salida , la fuente y los transistores lo permiten , aumentará la potencia de salida 

Saludos !


----------



## piojo (May 12, 2017)

dosm me leí todo el tema jaja despues comentame com va tu diseño 
 a ver si entendi :
a)trafo  mas grande acorde a potencia  estimada en mi caso  los tip son de 125  watts (2) pero despues pienso agregar un par mas en paralelo ,calculo un  aumento de un 25 % mas de potencia quedaría considerando las perdidas  aprox 130 watts , pobre batería!!!  
alambre 1,5 mm a 2mm aprox .
 b) impedancia salida 2 ohms segun tus calculos y con un primario de 48+48 me queda agregar una 20 vueltas para el parlante .
c) pregunto si lei bien   arranco bobinando en el nucleo primero la del parlante (20 vueltas )y  despues en forma  bifilar la del primario en este circuito ( 48+48 )  seria correcto ?? 
gracias por tu paciencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2017)

No , fijate las impedancias del transformador que yo calcul_ié._ Para un nucleo más grande ponele menos espiras , ese está pensado para un nucleo de microondas jajaja

Tenés 3 A por mm de sección , la parte que va entre los colectores manejará mucha mas corriente que las "agregadas" , así que podés bobinar 40 espiras con 8 alambres juntos de 1 o 6 alambres de 1,5 mm 

Luego ponés de a dos (o tres)  en paralelo para el "primario" y uno sencillo para el "secundario agregado"

Saludos !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 12, 2017)

piojo dijo:


> ok a todo, el tema de la bobina adicional en la salida en que mejora el circuito , adapta mejor la  impedancia ?


Raciocinio perfectamente correcto  , los transistores "veem" la inpedancia del artoparlante transformada por la nueva relación de espiras enpleyada.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2017)

Cortito y al pié , considerá por un instante el transformador sólo como un transformador ideal de voltaje-corriente. Olvidate ahora de la impedancia propia de los bobinados del mismo.

Si necesitás 100 Watts en un parlante de 8 Ohms , serán 3,5 A ( I = √(P/R) ) y 28,3 V ( V = √(P*R)

Ok , de los 13,8 V de la batería , entre la caida en transistores y resistencia de emisor (aqui no las hay) tenés cómo unos 4 V menos , o sea unos 10 V pico , llevado a RMS serán 7 V que llegarán al primario del transformador.

100 Watts / 7 V = 14,3 A

Así que el transformador debe ser capaz de elevar la tensión y manejar la corriente necesaria (sección del nucleo).

De 7 a 28 V tenés que multiplicar por 4 y fijate que te quedarían 4 bobinados idénticos en serie mientras durante un semiciclo conduce un solo transitor.

Voy a tener que salir disfrazado porque los puristas constructores de transformadores para HiFi y Hi End para valvulares me van a mandar un sicario 

Saludos !

P.D.: La bruta-horrible-espantosa simplificación de todo ésto es para que un lego pueda llegar a hacerlo


----------



## pandacba (May 12, 2017)

Con 12V y transformadores en argentina se fabricaron y vendieron miles que empezaban en unos 10W segian de 30W; 600W e incluso llegaron a 100W con transistores de germanio.
Los fabricaron empresas como Ucoa Radio, en BsAs y Leme en Rosario y entregaban esa potencia y eran muy pero muy robustos, muy utilizados en el Public Adress.
Incluso fabricaban un equipo que trabajaba entre 24 y 48V para utilizarse en aviones, Leme tenia una bocina cuadruple para tal efecto


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 12, 2017)

Otra cita:
Hijo mío, la felicidad está hecha de pequeñas cosas: Un pequeño yate, una pequeña mansión, una pequeña fortuna…
Groucho Marx.


----------



## piojo (May 12, 2017)

gracias pandacba por tu aporte histórico tengo por ahi un ampli leme chiquito que me trajeron para arreglar y no se conseguía los transistores de salida voy aver si lo puedo sacar andando era a 220volt  pero creo tenía entrada 12 volt . 
con respecto a los transitores de germanio tengo un ampli phillips modelo 526 de esa época original funcionando al 100% creo es de 10+10 watts cuando pueda voy a  subir fotos cuando mi hijo me preste el celu ,el movil mio es casi un ladrillo


----------



## piojo (May 24, 2017)

Hola amigos les dejo esta publicidad de un ampli en kit de los años 60 como para arrancar con el tema , este es uno de los primeros amplis a transistores pero con particularidades de los valvulares como los trafos entre etapas , si les interesa debatir , construir , aportar circuitos y experiencias personales seran bienvenidos 



hola aqui les dejo el link http://www.813am.qsl.br/index.php?o...id=26:cat-willkason&catid=17:trafos&Itemid=36 , con los catálogos de la marca willkason en el nro. 1 paginas 14 aprox estan los datos de los trafos de este ampli por si alguien se anima a construirlos , saludos


----------



## piojo (May 31, 2017)

Hola amigos, les dejo otro  circuito que encontré en la web para el que quiera experimentar, es similar al que subí anteriormente pero tiene algunos datos adicionales sobre el tema de los transformadores, para el de salida se puede utilizar uno de alimentacion 12+12 de unos cuantos Amperes, funciona muy bien , yo lo estoy utilizando en el circuito de 140 Watts ( estereo 2 Ohms ) y suena muy bien , he obtenido unos 25 Volt ac y 5 Amp ac de pico sobre el parlante , próximamente subiré fotos del proyecto terminado   .
Saludos.


----------



## piojo (Jun 4, 2017)

hola aqui les dejo una variante del circuito anterior un poco mas potente estimo el doble o un poco mas por los tip 35 de su salida , saludos


----------



## piojo (Jun 14, 2017)

Les  cuento sobre mi proyecto  que tengo  funcionando en el banco de  mi ampli con dos tip 142  a la salida suena  muy fuerte   lo he probado con un parlante 15 leea  8 ohms y hace temblar  el living modifique la alimentacion de la corriente de reposo  intercalando un regulador de 7806 para dar mas estabilidad a la hora de  darle volumen porque cae un poco la tension de alimentacion, sin  distorsión llego hasta los 5 amp de consumo y al maximo 8 pero ya  la  distorsion es total igual suena muy fuerte otra cosa no inyecten mas de 2  watts de audio porque el circuito quiere autoscilar he visto algunos  que lo empujan con un tda 2002 pero es demasiado sobre todo utilizando  darlington a la salidas en el caso de usar  transitores comunes tip35 ,  2n3055  talvez necesite mas audio a la entrada debido a que tienen mucho  menos ganacia cuando y tambien agregue un capacitor de 1nf = 1000pf  entre las bases de los transitores para moficiar la tonalidad de la  salida porque el circuito reponde mucho a frecuencias altas y de esta  manera se hace mas plano si lo va a utilizar solo para graves que es lo  ideal hay que ir agregando mas capacidad hasta lograr el corte mas bajo  para adecuarlo a la frecuencia del parlante que esten utilizando y  ademas se reduce la distorsion y por ende aumenta el rendimiento total  al trabajr el ampli en una banda mas estrecha . saludos 



Me tope con este video de una version comercial del año 2000 de este tipo de amplis
raro que con el adelanto ya deesa epoca fabricaran comercialmente un circuito asi pero eso demuestra  que estos  amplis funcionan y como aca va el circuito electrico y el video de una reparacion de uno de estos modulos . saludos cordiales 














de la version mas potente no se ve muy bien el circuito pero eslo que consegui por ahora


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2017)

Hola Piojo , la falta de graves es falta de transformador de salida , poco núcleo y pocas espiras 

Calculá que para 100 Watts de audio necesitás un núcleo equivalente a 300 Watts de fuente de alimentación , por eso lo voy a hacer con uno de microondas solo para PublicAdress.

En cuanto a los transistores de salida te aconsejo reemplazar los Darlington por pares Sziklay :

https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=en&tl=es&js=y&prev=_t&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fsound.whsites.net%2Farticles%2Fcmpd-vs-darl.htm&edit-text=


----------



## piojo (Jun 14, 2017)

hola buen día, por que motivo me decis reemplazar por pares Sziklay : los darlington tiene muy buena ganancia con respecto al trafo probe con uno gigante de un inversor atomlux de 1000 watts de chapas 20 x 20 aprox como de 5 kilos jajaa alambre de 4 milimitros y no habia mucho cambio lo que si te puedo decir porque construi uno con 48 vueltas es muy poco para graves si en otros circuito que subi decia algo de 170 vueltas o aprox y lo comprobe usando un trafo de 24 +24 volt respondia mejor en graves dejando de lado el tema potencia tamaño nucleo alambre etc .. gracias por pasar , saludos !!!

lei por arriba la teoria *Compuesto Par Vs.* *Darlington Par* Copyright © 2011 - Rod Elliott (ESP) es muy extensa y completa pero ya he navegdo por la pagina de elliot y tiene un nivel teorico muy muy bueno   me di cuenta enseguida la superioridad  de este sistema compuesto , en realidad lo que tienen de atractivo  los darlington es la mayor practicidad al momento del montaje, he armado muchos amplificadores pero nunca los habia utilizado porque eran dificiles de conseguir y recuerdo viejos colegos de electronica se jactaban de lo superioridad de estos transistores darling , pera mencionar nomas el tema de la distorsion que en el par es mucho menor ya es motivo suficiente para implementarlos saludos gracias por el dato


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 19, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso lo armé hace muuuuchos años , pero sobre la base del amplificador bridge que armes , se ponen de a dos o tres en paralelo :
> 
> 
> http://electronics-diy.com/schematics/674/lm4780-gainclone-amplifier-schematic.gif
> ...


? Y si poner mas amplificadores en paralelo aun sin olvidar de los resistores de ecualización y agregar un transformador de inpedancias 4:1 entre lo Altavoz de modo a bajar mas aun la inpedancia dese ( 1 o 2 Ohmios)?  
!Quizaz sone bestialmente y Dale Bateria!. jajajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## piojo (Jun 19, 2017)

hola amigos acá les dejo un video de las primeras pruebas el ampli con tip142 que subí en la pagina 3 ( amplificador 140 watts) con woffer de 15 pulgadas leea  8 ohms lo mueve bastante bien . 
laca cadena de audio es asi mp3 sony (reproductor ) , ampli tda2002 la cajita azul con etiqueta boss   jaja  trafo entrada despues transitores por ahora  estan conectados (2) de los cuatro que hay montados despues trafo de salida y parlante leea  .
seguimos haciendo pruebas con distintas variantes de transitores , trafos , etc hasta lograr el mejor rendimiento dentro de nuestras posibilidades  :estudiando: saludos !!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 20, 2017)

piojo dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlnf1NLsM6Y&list=LLfycA0KwNQuqpCJPMyDEFcg&index=1
> 
> hola amigos acá les dejo un video de las primeras pruebas el ampli con tip142 que subí en la pagina 3 ( amplificador 140 watts) con woffer de 15 pulgadas leea  8 ohms lo mueve bastante bien .
> laca cadena de audio es asi mp3 sony (reproductor ) , ampli tda2002 la cajita azul con etiqueta boss   jaja  trafo entrada despues transitores por ahora  estan conectados (2) de los cuatro que hay montados despues trafo de salida y parlante leea  .
> seguimos haciendo pruebas con distintas variantes de transitores , trafos , etc hasta lograr el mejor rendimiento dentro de nuestras posibilidades  :estudiando: saludos !!!!



!Hola estimado Don Piojo te quedou de 10 tu esperimento!     , te recomendo altamente que canbie la bateria de tu multimetro por  otra nueva  para que ese no te mostre valores equivocados en las medidas   
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## piojo (Jun 28, 2017)

hola les dejo unas fotos del nuevo modulo , dos tip29 moviendo 4 tip 35 a la salida   en etapa experimental , saludos !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2017)

Vamos bien  !

Resistencias de emisor de un Ohm es demasiado , proba con 0,22 ; un Ohm se utilizaría para 5 o a lo sumo 10 Watts de salida 

Tip29 + tip35 es un Darlington , no un Sziklai


----------



## piojo (Jun 28, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vamos bien  !
> 
> Resistencias de emisor de un Ohm es demasiado , proba con 0,22 ; un Ohm se utilizaría para 5 o a lo sumo 10 Watts de salida
> 
> Tip29 + tip35 es un Darlington , no un Sziklai



Gracias dosmetros , te cuento coloque de 1ohms x 2watts en paralelo porque es lo unico que consegui localmente ,solo como para probar , aplicando la ley de ohm es obvio que en 0.5 ohms y 4 watts se calentarian mucho ,aparte cae bastante la tensión y trabajando en 12 volt es casi inadmisible .
efectivamente no es sziklai porque no consigo los transistores para esa configuración

Que opinas??? si quito las resistencias no creo que corran peligro los transitores son de 15 amp los puse a trabajar uno 20 minutos  con 1ohms de carga 8 a 10 amp de consumo y si se calento el disipador pero algo razonable para la potencia disipada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2017)

Quitá las resistencias , probalo a media potencia y tocá los transistores a ver si alguno se recalienta mas que el resto.


----------



## piojo (Jun 28, 2017)

ja  ok si siempre calienta alguno mas que otro , pasa en las resitencias tambien  eso es medio inevitable por la diferencia en los parametros de los trans   pienso que los ma logico sería no llevar todo el sistema a su maximo rendimiento pero bueno el  hombre nunca:cabezon: esta conforme , gracias por tu ayuda y la seguimos pronto 






 tengo que terminar pronto con el proyecto y las pruebas  miren la cara de mi sra.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2017)

Para excitar el transformador driver podés desde la salida del autoestereo o fijate éste :






Era un caballito de batalla hace unos años y costará  $50 (3 Trumps) y casi no lleva componentes . . .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2017)

La idea del autotransformador , en nuestro caso funcionando al revés.





Fuente : http://www.turneraudio.com.au/output-trans-speaker-matching.html


----------



## piojo (Jul 5, 2017)

Hola amigos les dejo otro circuito, ampli BTL en 12 volt para el auto si estan interesados me lo piden, tengo mas con salida a transformador empleando distintos transitores .saludos !!!







Gracias dosmetros por la molestia el amplificador y la teoria de transformadores excelente !!!, te cuento no necesito mas de 2 o 3 watts para poner a full la salida que es lo que me está entregando el tda 2003 , por suerte me quedo con buena ganancia  para no derrochar potencia y amperes de la pobre bateria del auto y el alternador agradecido tambien


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 5, 2017)

Piojo por favor ¿¿¿¿ Está publicado todo el artículo anterior ???? . si no es así, por favor publica todo el artículo.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## piojo (Jul 5, 2017)

hola JUANCARLOS   te cuento estoy armando un variante de los circuitos que compartí en paginas anteriores con transformador de salida, experimentado con distintos transitores con la ayuda de DOSMETROS  que aporta su parte también en teoria de transformadores y algo mas ,me quedaron algunos circuitos similares que subo ahora ,un compiladito de booster en 12 volt para auto espero sea del agrado de los colegas , cuando tenga mi ampli totalmente armado y probado pongo toda la data , circuito final ,mediciones , video , etc  saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 5, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La idea del autotransformador , en nuestro caso funcionando al revés.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 157863
> ...



!Ejelente Sitio :http://www.turneraudio.com.au/output-trans-speaker-matching.html  , altamente recomendado !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2017)

Tiene muchos detalles sobre transformadores de salida valvulares

El cálculo de ese transformador , coincide bastante con el que hice yo aqui :






						Amplificador push-pull a transistores 12 V.
					

Ya traigo bastante avanzado el diseño , vos vas a ser el conejito de Indias JohnSamuel :roll:.   Por ahora descarté la excitación a transformador , así nos ahorramos la construcción de uno.        Así que arranqué con uno con inversor de fase a transistor como éste :          Ya tengo el...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 5, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tiene muchos detalles sobre transformadores de salida valvulares
> 
> El cálculo de ese transformador , coincide bastante con el que hice yo aqui :
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1155817/



Me encanto demasiado los otros temas (proyectos y diseños)   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 24, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Diseño del transformador para 100 Watts  hasta 20 Hz
> 
> Asumiendo un rendimiento del 80 % , el transformador será para 125 Watts
> 
> ...


Hola Dosmetros, estuve leyendo muy atento todo los posteos de este tema, "Amplificador push-pull a transistores 12 V." y de "Cálculo de Transformadores de Audio". ¿Pudiste construirlo, resultados? Tengo algunas consultas, muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2021)

Al final, para una corneta exponencial de 16 Ohms usé un autoestéreo de 4 salidas en puente , construí un transformador con cuatro primarios idénticos de 4 Ohms y un secundario con salidas de 4 , 8 , 16 y 24 Ohms . . .  anda por la calle vendiendo , suena bien y fuerte


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 25, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al final, para una corneta exponencial de 16 Ohms usé un autoestéreo de 4 salidas en puente , construí un transformador con cuatro primarios idénticos de 4 Ohms y un secundario con salidas de 4 , 8 , 16 y 24 Ohms . . .  anda por la calle vendiendo , suena bien y fuerte


Huevos colorados, huevos de campo, compro heladeras, calefones, lavarropas, ... Jajaja, excelente Dosmetros.

Al final de tu posteo con el desarrollo de los cálculos, agregaste un gráfico, donde interpreto que la toma central, entiendo que va a masa, es la que está entre las dos bobinas de 44 vueltas cada una. Y el parlante, por ejemplo de 8 ohms, se conecta entre los extremos de todo el bobinado, es decir 252 vueltas. ¿No se va la señal por la masa? ¿No pierde rendimiento?

Gracias por tu tiempo, buenos y lindos días para todos en el foro,
Gabriel


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2021)

Claro , el centro va a masa porque el amplificador sería un push pull entrando cada transistor por dónde dice "primario"

Si lo vas a usar solo cómo adaptador de impedancias , ya no iría a masa !


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 25, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Diseño del transformador para 100 Watts  hasta 20 Hz
> 
> Asumiendo un rendimiento del 80 % , el transformador será para 125 Watts
> 
> ...





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , el centro va a masa porque el amplificador sería un push pull entrando cada transistor por dónde dice "primario"
> 
> Si lo vas a usar solo cómo adaptador de impedancias , ya no iría a masa !



Gracias Dosmetros. 
Si el "primario" tiene una impedancia de 100 y el secundario una impedancia de 25, la relación es 4:1.
En un Push Pull clase B, suponiendo que el total de vueltas entre colectores fuera de 200, la derivación a masa debería estar en la vuelta 100.
Pero, si entendí bien, si las 50 vueltas para el parlante las tomo de ese mismo bobinado, debería hacerlo 25 vueltas hacia cada extremo desde la derivación y no enviarla a masa.
Los extremos de los colectores van a los extremos de la bobina de 200 vueltas, y el parlante lo tomo de las vueltas 75 a 125. 
La pregunta que me queda es, ¿a dónde envío la masa?
Gracias por la ayuda,
Gabriel


----------



## phavlo (Jun 25, 2021)

Buenas tardes !
Les comparto el esquemático de una sirena usadas en vehículos de emergencias que trabaja con transformadores de salida, exitado por 2 TIP142.
Para generar los tonos usa un PIC 16F628A (Esa parte, se las debo. Al igual que el control con el que se activan/desactivan las luces/sonido) 
Recién termine de levantar el circuito y lo comparto con ustedes.
Espero que les sirva.
Cómo pueden ver el TAP central del transformador va a 12 VCC, pero no está continuamente alimentado, sino controlado por un relay que comanda el PIC.
Al igual que la parte de baja señal, está está a 5VCC  (que también comanda el PIC, pero a través de un simple BC557) 

Esquemático:


La placa en cuestión:


El PIC y un ULN2004A para manejar los relays:


El Transformador de salida:

El grosor del alambre de cobre del Primario:

Grosor de Salida:


Y para rematar: 

La "pata" de la Resistencia que se olvidaron de soldar antes de sacarlo a la venta 🤔


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 26, 2021)

phavlo dijo:


> Buenas tardes !
> Les comparto el esquemático de una sirena usadas en vehículos de emergencias que trabaja con transformadores de salida, exitado por 2 TIP142.
> Para generar los tonos usa un PIC 16F628A (Esa parte, se las debo. Al igual que el control con el que se activan/desactivan las luces/sonido)
> Recién termine de levantar el circuito y lo comparto con ustedes.
> ...


Hola!!! Excelente el circuito a mano alzada, felicitaciones.
En el transformador de salida, indicás 0,8 ohms - 0,8 ohms en el primario y 0,7 ohms para el secundario.
¿Son resistencias óhmicas?
¿Cómo calcularías el transformador?
Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2021)

Dije que iba el centro a masa , también puede ir a positivo según configuración del amplificador . . . 

El transformador funciona cómo autotransformador , adaptador de impedancia (eleva tensión)


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 26, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dije que iba el centro a masa , también puede ir a positivo según configuración del amplificador . . .
> 
> El transformador funciona cómo autotransformador , adaptador de impedancia (eleva tensión)



Me parece que algo no está bien... El recuadro en rojo contiene lo que se debe bobinar en el transformador.
¡Garcias!


----------



## phavlo (Jun 26, 2021)

gabriel8763 dijo:


> Hola!!! Excelente el circuito a mano alzada, felicitaciones.
> En el transformador de salida, indicás 0,8 ohms - 0,8 ohms en el primario y 0,7 ohms para el secundario.
> ¿Son resistencias óhmicas?
> ¿Cómo calcularías el transformador?
> Gracias!


Hola Gabriel, si es la resistencia en ohms, no tengo más datos del transformador ya que no cuento con equipo de medición para poder brindarte más información.
A simple vista pareciera ser el mismo grosor de cobre en los dos bobinados.


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 26, 2021)

phavlo dijo:


> Hola Gabriel, si es la resistencia en ohms, no tengo más datos del transformador ya que no cuento con equipo de medición para poder brindarte más información.
> A simple vista pareciera ser el mismo grosor de cobre en los dos bobinados.


¡Muchas Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2021)

gabriel8763 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 268899
> Me parece que algo no está bien... El recuadro en rojo contiene lo que se debe bobinar en el transformador.
> ¡Garcias!



Claro , en esa configuración iría el centro del transformador a masa , el bobinado auxiliar es para la realimentación.


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 26, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , en esa configuración iría el centro del transformador a masa , el bobinado auxiliar es para la realimentación.


¡Gracias DosMetros! ¿No se va la señal a masa si tomo el parlante de cada bobinado? En la práctica me sucede eso.
Aparte, ¿cómo puedo calcular las vueltas para el capacitor de realimentación?
Muchas gracias, Gabriel.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2021)

gabriel8763 dijo:


> En la práctica me sucede eso


 
Explicame mas claramente eso !


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 26, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Explicame mas claramente eso !


Si levanto la masa y la conecto a uno de los extremos del parlante tengo sonido, algo malo... Toma central a masa No Funciona, muy, muy bajo volumen. De la otra forma, algo malo, pero gran volumen.
Ah,  y el capacitor de realimentación, vueltas, etc. ¿? 
EDITO: ¡¡¡No dije gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2021)

Vamos por partes , dijo Jack ! ¿ Que diagrama estás empleando ?


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 26, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vamos por partes , dijo Jack ! ¿ Que diagrama estás empleando ?


El que compartí antes.
Único bobinado: colector, derivación parlante, toma central a masa, derivación parlante, colector.
Aparte, el capacitor que pasa por la bobina está directo del emisor del transistor del driver a masa.
No creo que eso influya, sí quisiera saber cómo hacer esa bobinar.
EDITO: Algo debo estar haciendo mal, o interpretando mal el circuito.
¡Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2021)

Subí imagen del diagrama completo !


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 26, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Subí imagen del diagrama completo !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2021)

Eso no tiene valores ni naaaa


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 26, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso no tiene valores ni naaaa


Gracias, en breve envío algo más completo.


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 26, 2021)

gabriel8763 dijo:


> Gracias, en breve envío algo más completo.



¡Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2021)

Y que estás usando de transformador excitador ?


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 27, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y que estás usando de transformador excitador ?


Un driver 2:1+1. ¡Gracias Dosmetros!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2021)

Los transistores de salida deberían recibir la señal invertida 180º , además , esos OC74 son germanios . . .


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 27, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los transistores de salida deberían recibir la señal invertida 180º , además , esos OC74 son germanios . . .



Gracias. Sí, son todos de germanio, los reemplacé con equivalentes de plaquetas viejas.
¿Cómo puedo verificar que reciben la señal invertida?
Es decir, ¿hay algo que estoy haciendo mal?
Muchas gracias Dosmetros.
EDITO: Verifico el transformador driver, gracias.

Gracias Dosmetros, tu comentario fue de _gran ayuda_.
Saqué el driver e invertí una de las bobinas del secundario.
Un extremo de la bobina que iba a una de las bases lo conecté a masa y el otro extremo que iba a masa, lo conecté a la base.
_¡Ya tengo sonido "genuino"!_, según indica el circuito.
Pero, el volumen ahora es la mitad o menos del que tenía antes,.
Estudio un poco para encontrar el por qué antes tenía muy buen volumen.
Y en otro orden, el capacitor de emisor del driver está conectado directo a masa, no sé cómo hacer esa bobina.
Dosmetros, gracias por toda la ayuda.

Invertí una de las bobinas del primario del transformador de salida, y ahora tengo el mismo volumen que antes de todos estos cambios, o inclusive más. Sin ruido, nada, excelente calidad de sonido.
Me queda resolver la bobina por la que pasa el capacitor del emisor del driver a masa.
Dosmetros, gracias, tu ayuda es muy importante.
Si resuelvo algo comento, gracias.
Saludos a todos los miembros del foro.
Gabriel


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2021)

Ummm , hacé un bobinado deeee  10 espiras en el transformador de salida y probalo a bajo volumen , luego invertí la fase y volvé a probar . . .


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 27, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummm , hacé un bobinado deeee  10 espiras en el transformador de salida y probalo a bajo volumen , luego invertí la fase y volvé a probar . . .


Gracias Dosmetros. Pruebo con distintos alambres y vueltas, a ver qué pasa.
No sé qué función cumple.
Estuve investigando pero no encontré nada.
Cuando tenga resultados, seguramente mañana, los comparto.
Gracias por la ayuda.
Gabriel


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2021)

Puede ser alambre fino , maneja poca corriente


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 28, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Puede ser alambre fino , maneja poca corriente


Hola Dosmetros, gracias por la ayuda.
Bobiné 10 vueltas, pierde algo de volumen.
No sé qué función cumple que el capacitor "pase" por la bobina.
En otro orden, como comenté, tengo buen sonido, limpio, claro, pero, ahora que está todo como corresponde, perdí graves.
Cuando la señal entraba simultáneamente a las dos bases, tenía muchos más graves.
Algo de espacio me queda en el carrete, no mucho, tal vez pueda aumentar el bobinado para ganar algo de graves.
En cuanto al núcleo, coloqué todas las E de una lado, y todas las I del otro. solo separadas por cinta adhesiva.
No hice la prueba de intercalar las E y luego completar las ranuras con las I.
Hasta donde he leído y comprobado, en los transformadores de salida  se deben colocar E por un lado, e I por el otro.
Bueno, sigo experimentando, pero ya funciona. ,
Quisiera mejorar los graves.
¡Muchas gracias Dosmetros!
_Agradezco sugerencias, correcciones y todo lo que sea ayuda._
Saludos, Gabriel.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2021)

El capacitor en serie es para que realimente con alterna y no con contínua.

Probaste invertir las puntas de ese bobinado ?

El transformador se arma así , todas las E de un lado y la I del otro , probalo sin entrehierro (nada entre E e I) , ya que en teoría trabaja balanceado.


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 29, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El capacitor en serie es para que realimente con alterna y no con contínua.
> 
> Probaste invertir las puntas de ese bobinado ?
> 
> El transformador se arma así , todas las E de un lado y la I del otro , probalo sin entrehierro (nada entre E e I) , ya que en teoría trabaja balanceado.


Hola Dosmetros, gracias por las sugerencias, consejos, etc.
Probé la bobina de 10 vueltas conectándola de las dos formas posibles, no noté diferencia, lo haré otra vez. Inclusive, pensaba probar también con algunas vueltas menos.
En todas las pruebas el núcleo lo armé como mencionás, solo que le sacaré la cinta adhesiva, y pruebo si gana algo de graves.
Gracias otra vez Dosmetros.
Comparto los resultados, saludos, Gabriel.
EDITO. Sigo pensando un plan B para ganar graves.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2021)

gabriel8763 dijo:


> Probé la bobina de 10 vueltas conectándola de las dos formas posibles, no noté diferencia


 
Quizás sean pocas vueltas  ¿?


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 29, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quizás sean pocas vueltas  ¿?


Gracias Dosmetros. ¿Qué produce esa pequeña bobina en el transformador? 
Entendí que realimenta en alterna.
En otro orden, pruebo el núcleo sin el aislamiento y comento el resultado.
¡Gracias! Gabriel


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2021)

gabriel8763 dijo:


> ¿Qué produce esa pequeña bobina en el transformador?


 
Al transformador , nada de nada , le modifica la tensión (alterna-música) al emisor del transistor que excita el driver (2º transistor)


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 29, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al transformador , nada de nada , le modifica la tensión (alterna-música) al emisor del transistor que excita el driver (2º transistor)


Hola Dosmetros, un gusto saludarte, y a todos los que leen el post.
Le di 14 vueltas con alambre de la misma sección que la bobina, y parecería que aumentó muy poquito el volumen, y tal vez suene algo más limpio.
¿Está bien ese resultado? ¿es el efecto que debe producir?
Ahora debería mejorar los graves. ¿Será coveniente aumentar proporcionalmente las vueltas que puedan entrar en el carrete?
Gracias por la ayuda, Gabriel.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2021)

Podés seguir probando de llevarlo a 20 espiras  🤷‍♂️ 

Me parece recordar que a mayor cantidad de espiras en el transformador (primario y secundario) , aumentan los agudos y disminuyen los graves.


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 30, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés seguir probando de llevarlo a 20 espiras  🤷‍♂️
> 
> Me parece recordar que a mayor cantidad de espiras en el transformador (primario y secundario) , aumentan los agudos y disminuyen los graves.


¡Hola Dosmetros!
Aumento a 20 vueltas y comparto el resultado.
En cuanto a la búsqueda para mejorar los graves, recuerdo la fórmula para el cálculo de las espiras del primario.
Allí, uno de los factores a considerar, es la frecuencia mínima que se desea reproducir.
Y, precisamente ese dato está en el "divisor". Por lo que, cuanto mayor sea, menor será el "cociente" o resultado.
Con esto no deseo enseñar nada, simplemente comparto mi razonamiento.
Tal vez esté equivocado, pero mi deducción es que, si aumento las vueltas, debería aumentar la calidad de las frecuencias graves. 
En la imagen, comparto un extracto del artículo: "Como_calcular_transformadores_de_salida", publicado, creo que en el tema: "Cálculo de Transformadores de Audio".
Gracias Dosmetros por la permanente ayuda, y agradezco sugerencias, correcciones, etc.
Gabriel


----------



## phavlo (Jun 30, 2021)

Y con alambre más grueso no mejoran los graves ? 
Tengo una potencia (2.1 canales) (2 x 100W + 1 x 160W)  que me habían dado hace un tiempo y la había archivado. 
Y es de este tipo de amplificadores con transformados, donde los de salida a simple vista se ven que los bobinados son de alambre grueso.
Cuando termine de levantar el esquema lo comparto...
Dejo unas fotos de la potencia:


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 1, 2021)

phavlo dijo:


> Y con alambre más grueso no mejoran los graves?


Hola Phavlo, gracias por leer y aportar. 
Por lo que sé, la sección del alambre se calcula considerando la intensidad de corriente que circulará por cada devanado, para lo que se utiliza la potencia y la impedancia. No creo que influya la sección del alambre. Sí, coincido con Dosmetros en que el núcleo es muy importante, inclusive colocar las E y las I de forma correcta.
Agradezco comentarios, sugerencias, correcciones, etc.
Gracias Phavlo, y a todos,
Gabriel

PD Debo resultado a Dosmetros de la prueba con 20 vueltas.
Espero hacerlo hoy a la tarde y comentarlo.


----------



## phavlo (Jul 1, 2021)

Les dejo los esquemas de la potencia que hable más arriba:
 En la parte de arriba el esquema de un canal  y en la parte de abajo el esquema de la parte del subwoofer:

Les debo algunos valores de los capacitores SMD y de los devanados de los transformadores. 

Todos los transistores de potencia son TIP106.


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 1, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés seguir probando de llevarlo a 20 espiras  🤷‍♂️


¡Hola Dosmetros, Phavlo! 
Bobiné 20 espiras, hizo un pitido, invertí la conexión y el pitido desapareció. Diría que el sonido es más "puro, limpio", menos agudos, sopla menos y tiene menor potencia. Pero según el volumen de audio se produce un efecto "trémolo".
Bajé a 15, a 8,  y el efecto trémolo sigue.
Por último bobiné 5 vueltas con una derivación en la vuelta 3.
El mejor resultado lo tengo con 5 vueltas, pero sopla un poco y tiene pocos graves.
¿Debería bobinar "muchas vueltas más y probar, por ejemplo 50 ó 100? No sé...
Recuerdo que cuando la señal se iba por la masa, porque del transformador driver no salía la señal desfasada, tenía muy buenos graves y poco soplido, el sonido tenía "más cuerpo".
Sigo pensando en aumentar el bobinado, proporcionalmente y evaluar los resultados.
Acepto y agradezco orientación, etc., todo tipo de ayuda.
Gracias Dosmentros, Phavlo.
Gabriel


----------



## phavlo (Jul 1, 2021)

Hola Gabriel, recien me doy cuenta que hablas del bobinado de retroalimentación. Y yo pensando que hablaban del de salida.
Probaste con jugando con otros valores de capacitor que esta en serie a ese devanado ?


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 2, 2021)

phavlo dijo:


> Hola Gabriel, recien me doy cuenta que hablas del bobinado de retroalimentación. Y yo pensando que hablaban del de salida.
> Probaste con jugando con otros valores de capacitor que esta en serie a ese devanado ?


Hola Phavlo, garcias por ayudar también. Cuando menciono las 20 vueltas, 8, 3, etc. me refiero al devanado de realimentación que se bobina sobre el primario y secundario del transformador de salida. Cuando menciono que pienso en aumentar proporcionalmente el bobinado para mejorar la reproducción de frecuencias graves, me refiero a los devanados primario y secundario del transformador de salida. Sigo pensando. Gracias, Gabriel.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2021)

En teoría, mientras mas vueltas tenga el bobinado de realimentación y esté bien conectado, mayor será la realimentación negativa (pitido --> realimentación positiva) y menor será la ganancia del amplificador, asi que lo que te sucedió es completamente razonable.


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 2, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En teoría, mientras mas vueltas tenga el bobinado de realimentación y esté bien conectado, mayor será la realimentación negativa (pitido --> realimentación positiva) y menor será la ganancia del amplificador, asi que lo que te sucedió es completamente razonable.


¡Muchas gracias Dr. Zoidberg! ¿Alguna sugerencia para mejorar la reproducción de frecuencias graves? Gabriel


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2021)

gabriel8763 dijo:


> ¿Alguna sugerencia para mejorar la reproducción de frecuencias graves?


La unica que se me ocurre es cambiar el amplificador completo 🤣 🤣  🤣 
El problema que tenés en los esquemas que has mostrado es que no hay ninguna ecualización que mejore los graves, y con los trafos que has usado no se si llegarás a algo aunque ecualices, por que los trafos no son muy buenos para altas ni para bajas frecuencias.
Ese tipo de amplificadores se usaban para excitar las bocinas utilizadas en P.A., y esas solo tienen buena respuesta entre medios bajos (>300Hz) y medio altos (<8kHz) así que no sirve de mucho hacer un amplificador con mas ancho de banda usando trafos caros...por que los parlantes usados no pueden reproducirlo.
Para empezar a "intentar" mejorar los graves YO probaría aumentar el capacitor de realimentación de 100uF a 470uF a ver que pasa..., por que esos transistores son de germanio y no tengo nada para simularlos, pero no guardés muchas esperanzas por que el circuito es bastantaaaante elemental y no está diseñado para HiFi...ni mucho menos.


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 2, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La unica que se me ocurre es cambiar el amplificador completo 🤣 🤣  🤣
> El problema que tenés en los esquemas que has mostrado es que no hay ninguna ecualización que mejore los graves, y con los trafos que has usado no se si llegarás a algo aunque ecualices, por que los trafos no son muy buenos para altas ni para bajas frecuencias.
> Ese tipo de amplificadores se usaban para excitar las bocinas utilizadas en P.A., y esas solo tienen buena respuesta entre medios bajos (>300Hz) y medio altos (<8kHz) así que no sirve de mucho hacer un amplificador con mas ancho de banda usando trafos caros...por que los parlantes usados no pueden reproducirlo.
> Para empezar a "intentar" mejorar los graves YO probaría aumentar el capacitor de realimentación de 100uF a 470uF a ver que pasa..., por que esos transistores son de germanio y no tengo nada para simularlos, pero no guardés muchas esperanzas por que el circuito es bastantaaaante elemental y no está diseñado para HiFi...ni mucho menos.



Muchas gracias Dr. Zoidberg. Probaré cambiando el capacitor, tengo un par de 500 uF y también aumentando el bobinado. Creo que hasta ahí llegaré.
Como le comenté a Dr. Zoidberg, aumenté la cantidad de espiras ya que el carrete me lo permitía. Con eso aumentaron los graves.
Y por lo que también sugirió Phavlo, no hizo falta cambiar el capacitor de retroalimentación.
Sobre la realimentación, Dosmetros me sugirió que probara con 10 vueltas, y lo evaluara. En resumen, quedó con 5 vueltas, bajó muchísimo el soplido, casi no hay pérdida de volumen (muy poco) y me da la impresión que el sonido es más claro, al menos es lo que mi oído cree.
En el foro "Cálculo de transformadores de Audiofrecuencia" hice un par de consultas, según lo sugerido por Rorschach.
Gracias a todos por la gran ayuda.
Comentaré los resultados, ¡Gracias! Gabriel.


----------



## gabriel8763 (Ago 15, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> -----
> -----N1-------√Z1 (primaria)
> K = -------- = --------
> ------N2-------√Z2 (secundaria)
> ...


Hola Dosmetros, un gusto saludarte, y deseo que estés bien.
Estoy "estudiando, repasando, etc." sobre cómo calcular transformadores de audio frecuencia.
Volviendo a tus cálculos del autotransformador, entiendo que K es la relación de transformación.
Si es correcto, la fórmula que conozco es: Raíz cuadrada del cociente entre la Impedancia del primario y la Impedancia del secundario.
Entiendo que calculaste la relación de transformación solo haciendo el cociente entre las impedancias del primario y secundario.
¿Es correcto lo que entiendo? De ser así, ¿es por tratarse de un AutoTransformador?
Gracias desde ya Dosmetros.

EDITO:
Dicho esto, si un transformador tiene una impedancia en el primario de 63 ohms y en el secundario de 3,6 ohms, entiendo que la relación de transformación de ese transformador es RAIZ(63/3,6) = 4,18
Por lo que, como ejemplo, si en el primario tiene 200 vueltas, en el secundario deberá tener 200/4,18= 47,84 vueltas, redondeando 48, de todos modos es un ejemplo. Solo quiero afirmar o corregir mi concepto.
Y si quisiera bobinarlo como “AutoTransformador”, ahora sí la pregunta:
¿Debería bobinar en total 200 vueltas y conectar el parlante utilizando 48 de esas vueltas?
Gracias otra vez.


----------

